# Sunday Forms



## Azulx (May 20, 2018)

Got a chance to train this afternoon, so I worked on our styles' beginner forms. Let me know what you think


----------



## _Simon_ (May 21, 2018)

Nice bro! I always love watching forms from other styles


----------



## MI_martialist (May 21, 2018)

Overall, pretty good.  A few thoughts...what are you thinking about when you perform these?  Do you know specific applications for each of the movements, and all of the movements?  Why do you not circle step in front / walking stance?  Your foot position is a bit off...front foot not pointing forward on front stance, back foot more than 90 degrees to front foot on back / L stance.  Back leg is sometimes bent on front stance, your wrist at the hip is some times bent on your right side.


----------



## mrt2 (May 21, 2018)

Very nice.  I have been learning those forms the last couple of months, except Do San, which I will probably learn after my next test, which is next week.


----------



## Professor Random (May 21, 2018)

What kind of taekwondo are you doing? Is it ITF? Cause they look different from mine. Also are forms differentiated by federation (ITF, WTF) or are they different everywhere you go?


----------



## Azulx (May 21, 2018)

Professor Random said:


> What kind of taekwondo are you doing? Is it ITF? Cause they look different from mine. Also are forms differentiated by federation (ITF, WTF) or are they different everywhere you go?



We are neither ITF or WTF. We’re independent of any organization at the moment. So the ITF use a family of forms known as Chang Hon, but they teach them with their own standards as well as sine wave. We use a variation of these Chang Hon forms with our own set of standards and no sine wave. We also have a couple traditional Hyungs in our curriculum. My instructor called our style of Tae Kwon Do , American Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## Azulx (May 21, 2018)

MI_martialist said:


> Overall, pretty good.  A few thoughts...what are you thinking about when you perform these?  Do you know specific applications for each of the movements, and all of the movements?  Why do you not circle step in front / walking stance?  Your foot position is a bit off...front foot not pointing forward on front stance, back foot more than 90 degrees to front foot on back / L stance.  Back leg is sometimes bent on front stance, your wrist at the hip is some times bent on your right side.



When I do the forms I’m not thinking about the application as much as I probably should. I know the applications for every move in the 4 forms demonstrated. Circle step? I’m assuming you’re talking about the skating motions done by karatekas. We were not taught skating motion. We use “tracking motion” which was explained to me as moving linear as if you’re walking on train tracks. If you could , this would help me a lot. Could you tell me the times on the videos where you see these mistakes . Thank you so much for your feedback  .


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 21, 2018)

Disconnect of power issues when you turn and strike. 

You can pull power from your turn if your turn and strike end together.  Otherwise you ll be forced to muscle through the technique.  In application it would be significantly weaker.  Forms should be done with purpose and intent of use.  Every move should have a function. Keep this in your mind and your forms will get better..


----------



## Danny T (May 21, 2018)

Are you working on your forms for aesthetics or practicality?
Many today do forms with so much emphasis on aesthetics that practicality becomes lost.
View the old masters kata what you will see more emphasis on is controlled movement, angles, and power generation. If the masters of old were to perform kata in competition today most wouldn't do well at all.
It isn't about application but of controlled movement and power generation.There are many different potential applications.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 21, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Are you working on your forms for aesthetics or practicality?
> Many today do forms with some much emphasis on aesthetics that practicality becomes lost.
> View the old masters kata what you will see more emphasis on is controlled movement, angles, and power generation. If the masters of old were to perform kata in competition today most wouldn't do well at all.
> It isn't about application but of controlled movement and power generation.There are many different potential applications.


There is a trend that scores more for the practical form. I think more judges are starting  to have more appreciation for that understanding of a form.


----------



## Danny T (May 21, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> There is a trend that scores more for the practical form. I think more judges are starting  to have more appreciation for that understanding of a form.


Nice to know.
I quit going to kata competitions years ago because it had become more on being loud and how aesthetic the forms were.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 21, 2018)

Azulx said:


> Let me know what you think.


It's good beginner level form. In the future when you train more advance level form, you may want to consider to add sliding footwork into your form. For example, when you throw a right reverse punch, you step in left foot, your right foot slide in behind it. In fighting, when you punch, your opponent will retreats. If you punch with sliding footwork, you will have better chance to land your punch on your opponent.

When you punch, it's wrong that you

- move your back foot in the beginner level training. You train "static punch" in beginner level.
- don't move your back foot in the advance level training. You train "sliding punch" in advance level.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 23, 2018)

I haven't done TKD in a very long time.  But since everyone else is providing advice, I'll join in.  You have a move where you put your hands in the air and kick about head height with the knee.  I am guessing that is a grab to the back of the head so you can kick his head.  If so, then your hands should mimic that reach and grab.  BTW, alternately, in real life, you can make the same grab but knee kick to the midsection.  I don't know how your style teaches to punch, but you seem to have body movement a little out of synch with your punch, to where the punch almost looks like the start of a hook.  Of course, maybe my eyes are slowing down too much.  

But I like the power you have, and your movements are getting a good fluidity as well.  Keep it up.


----------



## pdg (Jun 8, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> You have a move where you put your hands in the air and kick about head height with the knee. I am guessing that is a grab to the back of the head so you can kick his head.



If you mean the moves in Do-San (at about the 2 minute mark) then that's not a grab and knee.

It's a wedging block followed by a front snap kick - the pattern definition specifies that the hands remain in the block position for the kick.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 8, 2018)

I notice a bunch of things I would do differently....but I'm pretty sure those are stylistic. I have a more pronounced half moon, my stance is a bit lower and I _try _to keep my head at the same level throughout. I also would suggest starting the punches/blocks slightly earlier, since to me it seems like your foot is finishing then your beginning the motion. But I've heard of different styles doing all of those differently, and that doesn't mean any of it wrong or needs to be changed.

Edit: I rewatched it, and you're head/level doesn't move as much as I thought it did the first time. So ignore that one.


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 15, 2018)

Interesting, brought back some old memories of some of the katas I used to do.

Good power in your techniques. Keep practicing!


----------

